# Discus Fish



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, Just wondering if any one can tell me what temperature should Discus fish be kept at. Does 25.5 Celsius work? Also where is the best place to buy a Discus?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

puks said:


> Hi, Just wondering if any one can tell me what temperature should Discus fish be kept at. Does 25.5 Celsius work? Also where is the best place to buy a Discus?


25.5C is too cold, they need to be at least 28 and up to 31.

Google is your best friend, start here: https://aquariuminfo.org/discus.html

Discus can be found at Menagerie if you are downtown, you should call in first to check for availability. Otherwise, there are ALOT of stores in mississauga/markham and scarborough area, Pacific Mall has Lucky's.

Best would be to buy directly from a breeder and not from a store, there are some people organizing group buys on here every frew months from the states, and there are some local discus breeders that advertise here and on kijiji.

Good luck!


----------

